# Do interservice rivalrys exist among seasoned vets.



## Hendo (Nov 19, 2015)

Forgive me if i'm out of my lane here but I am interested.  From my experience browsing through forums, the internet in general, and even at MEPS i've noticed that there is a lot of branch bashing between each other (especially USMC and Army).  I've seen actual joint operations in Iraq mentioned time and time again.  
However, it seems like service members who've been in a while like those on this site seem to just click with each other.

So my questions. Does this exist as much in the military as the internet would lead you to believe? What about when MOS's are more or less the same like Army/Marine infantry for example?  I would imagine you guys work with each other enough to where there wouldnt be much difference, but i could be wrong.  Some insight please?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 19, 2015)

This says it all....

_We few, we happy few, we band of brothers; For he to-day that sheds his blood with me shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile..._

Branch doesn't matter!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 19, 2015)

Marines are uneducated, uncivilized, uncouth and incorrigible knuckle draggers that look like peacocks in their dress uniforms, especially the Recon and MARSOC SEAL wannabes...:-":blkeye:  The rivalries among the services are more playful and poking with sharp sticks to get a rise than real animosity.  We respect each other's abilities, but give each other tons of shit, I'd rather have a Marine at my back than some of the HN people I've worked with, no matter how bad the Marine smells....  We all take the same oath, we all wrote the check, we all understand each other in the deepest sense.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2015)

Gosh no!

In fact some friends and I were just watching this very accurate documentary that discusses the differences between what a Marine's first few days of Bootcamp are like, vs. what it is like to be a Soldier the first few days. 

I believe both sides are represented very well here - especially when it comes to phone calls home!  Go Army, you hard chargers you!


----------



## Hendo (Nov 20, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Gosh no!
> 
> In fact some friends and I were just watching this very accurate documentary that discusses the differences between what a Marine's first few days of Bootcamp are like, vs. what it is like to be a Soldier the first few days.
> 
> I believe both sides are represented very well here - especially when it comes to phone calls home!  Go Army, you hard chargers you!



That made me laugh, whelp time to change branches 



x SF med said:


> We all take the same oath, we all wrote the check, we all understand each other in the deepest sense.





Agoge said:


> This says it all....
> 
> _We few, we happy few, we band of brothers; For he to-day that sheds his blood with me shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile..._
> 
> Branch doesn't matter!



I'm happy to hear its in good nature, it must just be the bad apples who i've come across then.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, Marines are dumb...


----------



## Teufel (Nov 20, 2015)

It's been my experience that everything tends to calm down after everyone agrees that the Marines are the best.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 20, 2015)

Teufel said:


> It's been my experience that everything tends to calm down after everyone agrees that the Marines are the best.



Says the guy who wears a cape... and can't button his dress blouse...:-"



Ooh-Rah said:


> Gosh no!
> 
> In fact some friends and I were just watching this very accurate documentary that discusses the differences between what a Marine's first few days of Bootcamp are like, vs. what it is like to be a Soldier the first few days.
> 
> I believe both sides are represented very well here - especially when it comes to phone calls home!  Go Army, you hard chargers you!




Um...  the Army Reception at Ft. Benning back in the last century was more like clip one....  I have no clue what clip 2 was...


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 20, 2015)

No. It is all in good fun. We all serve The Green Machine. I have much respect  for those who are in all branches. 

As a grunt I  respect those who train  st a higher  level such as SF and SOF.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 20, 2015)

Generally it's all in good fun.  Of course, "good fun" can take a wee bit of a turn when there is booze involved. 

The biggest real clashes I have seen when things are real isn't amongst the doers but rather with leadership several levels up.


----------



## JWoody (Nov 20, 2015)

HOOYAH NAVY


----------



## AWP (Nov 20, 2015)

Sports teams
PC vs. Console
1911 vs. Glock
.45 vs. 9mm
TV shows
Star Wars vs. Star Trek
Pepsi vs. Coke

...and you HAD to ask about military branches?


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 20, 2015)

We're hard on each other for a reason, Hendo.


I'm also wondering about that post #4 video; is this a Spinal Tap style parody of Army Reception?  

 I love Muh-rines.  They can't be beat for administrative/ display purposes.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 22, 2015)

Not really...some of my best friends are Marines.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 23, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> Not really...some of my best friends are Marines.



So are some of mine.  They're very Army-like.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Gosh no!
> 
> In fact some friends and I were just watching this very accurate documentary that discusses the differences between what a Marine's first few days of Bootcamp are like, vs. what it is like to be a Soldier the first few days.
> 
> I believe both sides are represented very well here - especially when it comes to phone calls home!  Go Army, you hard chargers you!



That video is not what took place at 30th AG Ft Benning, or A 2/54 Infantry when I went through. Hell even the civilian's treated us like shit.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 23, 2015)

Marine Wingers can be annoying. And ugly, too.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 23, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Marine Wingers can be annoying. And ugly, too.




INTER not intra service rivalries....  geez, Marines and reading comprehension...  or is that reading incomprehension?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> No. It is all in good fun. We all serve The Green Machine. I have much respect  for those who are in all branches.
> 
> As a grunt I  respect those who train  st a higher  level such as SF and SOF.



"Agree," but collateral damage "hate" for @Teufel 's comment.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 23, 2015)

Green machine?! I was on the Big Blue machine while trying to help the Big Green machine!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 23, 2015)

Devildoc said:


> Generally it's all in good fun.  Of course, "good fun" can take a wee bit of a turn when there is booze involved.
> 
> The biggest real clashes I have seen when things are real isn't amongst the doers but rather with leadership several levels up.



UM, who needs booze to make it turn, just one idiot with no sense of humor will do it.


----------



## Etype (Nov 24, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Gosh no!
> 
> In fact some friends and I were just watching this very accurate documentary that discusses the differences between what a Marine's first few days of Bootcamp are like, vs. what it is like to be a Soldier the first few days.
> 
> I believe both sides are represented very well here - especially when it comes to phone calls home!  Go Army, you hard chargers you!


How do you Marines keep a straight face through such shenanigans? 

Looks like an SNL skit.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 24, 2015)

SSgt Aquilla. My hero.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> INTER not intra service rivalries....  geez, Marines and reading comprehension...  or is that reading incomprehension?


 

Quit using big words.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2015)

Etype said:


> How do you Marines keep a straight face through such shenanigans?
> 
> Looks like an SNL skit.


 

Smiling is a bad choice.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2015)

Etype said:


> How do you Marines keep a straight face through such shenanigans?
> 
> Looks like an SNL skit.



Because at 19 years old, you just hope you're not the one who fucks up again and  causes the whole squad bay to have to hit the pits.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 24, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Because at 19 years old, you just hope you're not the one who fucks up again and  causes the whole squad bay to have to hit the pits.


 
Because they are terrified. I remember going down to quarter sales to pick up some boots a few years ago at MCRD.  A lot of recruits don't make it very far into bootcamp and MCRD sells their uniforms on the cheap.  It's a great place to pick up cammies and boots.  Oftentimes they aren't even used.  I digress.  I was walking to quarter sales and I see a young recruit crutching over with the gimp squad.  A lot of recruits get hurt and are put on light duty until they can rejoin a boot camp class.  I see this young recruit and I can see the decision train pulling into the station. Salute or don't salute?  I tell him not to salute since I envision the disaster that will ensue when he does.  He does anyway.  He crashes to the floor and I move to help him...but he is still maintaining the salute from the floor. I return the salute and walk away after realizing that my presence will cause more friction than anything else.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 24, 2015)

That young recruit fell for you and you just left him broken and confused.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2015)

Teufel said:


> A lot of recruits don't make it very far into bootcamp and MCRD sells their uniforms on the cheap.



One of my best friends in high school did not make it thru receiving - he actually was going to get meritorious PFC for recruiting me - dude swore he would kill himself if they didn't let him out, wrote me one or two letter from there begging me not to go to MCRD - oh, if I only kept those letters.:wall:  

Something like that must really wear on a person (quitting boot camp) hell, he didn't even quit boot camp, he quit receiving.  To this day he still lives in the same small town and goes from gas station to gas station as a clerk.  Kinda sad, dude never really recovered from the shame after talking up the Corps so much before he went.  

I still remember my recruiter telling me that if I quit too, he'd hunt me down and "fucking kill me".   Which makes me wonder, does something like that affect a recruiter after the recruit has shipped to MCRD?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 24, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> That young recruit fell for you and you just left him broken and confused.



Well played, for an  Infantryman.:-"


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 24, 2015)

In the end, does it matter what branch it really is? The suck will ALWAYS be the suck.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 24, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> In the end, does it matter what branch it really is? The suck will ALWAYS be the suck.



So, that means we can still make fun of 99.9 % of the AF, and 99.9% of the Navy (not Dep't of, just the Navy, Dep't of includes the USMC, y'know, the squidlified Army ).  Well make that anybody in the Military that would say "You mean I have to sleep outside?"...  But this does not include Ground Support Aircraft crews, like A-10 and XC-130xx guys.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 26, 2015)

One of my favorites


----------



## Gunz (Nov 27, 2015)

AFSC 8A332 = Caddy, Course, Golf, Officer's


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Gosh no!
> 
> In fact some friends and I were just watching this very accurate documentary that discusses the differences between what a Marine's first few days of Bootcamp are like, vs. what it is like to be a Soldier the first few days.
> 
> I believe both sides are represented very well here - especially when it comes to phone calls home!  Go Army, you hard chargers you!



This is a video of Sand Hill about two and a half years after I went through (I was actually in Iraq when this was filmed). Its a better representation of what OSUT was like...


----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Gosh no!
> 
> In fact some friends and I were just watching this very accurate documentary that discusses the differences between what a Marine's first few days of Bootcamp are like, vs. what it is like to be a Soldier the first few days.
> 
> I believe both sides are represented very well here - especially when it comes to phone calls home!  Go Army, you hard chargers you!


That made me laugh pretty hard. Thanks for that.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2017)

And memes like this do thing to contribute to the issue....LOL


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 31, 2017)

Why it was on Terminal Lance and not WTF Moments first, I'll never know.  A kinder, gentler Army...


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 31, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> And memes like this do thing to contribute to the issue....LOL


:wall:


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 31, 2017)

Lol....

In Navy boot camp we had weekend libo in Chicago*


*I am lying....


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 31, 2017)

The Corps will live forever.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 31, 2017)

We have the best food.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 31, 2017)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> We have the best food.



I thought you guys still ate paste and construction paper?  You've graduated to Elmer's and Crayolas?  Outstanding!  :wall::wall:


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2017)

Rangers Lead The Way


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2017)

No. There are no so-called "inter-service rivalries." We love one another.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 31, 2017)

x SF med said:


> I thought you guys still ate paste and construction paper?  You've graduated to Elmer's and Crayolas?  Outstanding!  :wall::wall:



Yes.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> And memes like this do thing to contribute to the issue....LOL



This picture just pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> This picture just pisses me off to no end.



I'm thinking there has to be more to the story than that...I read the "comments" on the site I found the pic and there were Army dudes defending it saying that they were "obviously" still in Receiving.  The word "obviously"  actually made me laugh even harder.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 31, 2017)

If you want hand me down equipment, everyone to assume you eat crayons, a terrible haircut, and to be congregated into the mass of unintelligible "hey devil's" join the Marine Corps.

If you want nice things, a good haircut, bitches, and TDY.... join SF.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> If you want hand me down equipment, everyone to assume you eat crayons, a terrible haircut, and to be congregated into the mass of unintelligible "hey devil's" join the Marine Corps.
> 
> If you want nice things, a good haircut, bitches, and TDY.... join SF.



If you are going to bash, let me help ya out!

The hater's guide to the US Marine Corps


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 31, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm thinking there has to be more to the story than that...I read the "comments" on the site I found the pic and there were Army dudes defending it saying that they were "obviously" still in Receiving.  The word "obviously"  actually made me laugh even harder.



I can't say for sure, but I have been told that at some BCT's after Red phase (3 weeks) a decent amount get their cell phones... except for Benning.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 31, 2017)

The Marines are the best so let's end this conversation and close this thread.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2017)

J, you deserved the hate...  send back the Santa gifts, you no longer deserve them...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Jael (Feb 1, 2017)

Everyone knows the best branch is the one that hands you the 214. End


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 2, 2017)

x SF med said:


> J, you deserved the hate...  send back the Santa gifts, you no longer deserve them...



Your hate keeps me warm at night.


----------



## 104TN (Feb 3, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> ...In Navy boot camp we had weekend libo in Chicago*...



Did you died?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 3, 2017)

rick said:


> Did you _*died*_?




Sure you twernt a Marine?


----------



## 104TN (Feb 3, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Sure you twernt a Marine?



Yut! Rah! Power Bottom! Good to go!
- I got the Marine shtick in the bag.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 3, 2017)

"BFT2-JCR class"

Ex-Marine: "In my old LAV unit we didn't have that problem with the BFT"

Me: "That's because you never figured out how to turn them on. "
Reed


----------



## JohnBender (Feb 5, 2017)

On this subject, as I was getting out of the Corps, a Vet told me: "All service is commendable, but not equal"

Going to Grad school showed me that while that is true, the division lines are non-existent if not relatively faint. The division between the Intra-branch Officer Corps and the E-Dogs (a phrase I was enlightened to from a former Marine Officer) is a little deeper than the branch rivalry itself. What I found to be strange is, as Veterans, officers from one branch have little-to-no division with enlisted from a different branches, but the O-E divide within a branch have a bigger divide. Saying I was a grunt Marine Corporal to a former Army O-3 is met with "That's fucking awesome" where as saying the same thing to a former Marine O-3 is often met with "oh". That's not even a common thing though, because typically anyone who served is happy to find others that served. We are all just fundamentally different than the population at large, thus the lines of division are faint.

We are all friends and we rag on each other mercilessly. The Army guys are made fun of for being self-important and prioritized, the Navy guys are made fun of for being nerds and homo-erotic, the Air Force guys are made fun of for being pampered and pussified, and the Marines are made fun of for having extra chromosomes, finding new ways to be gay, and jerking each other off about how much better we are than everyone else when we find another Marine. The Coasties are probably subject to some form of jokes, but no one has seen any, ever, so they're more myth than fact.

I still get a kick out of telling my 0-4 Navy counterpart in the program what it was like for my day-to-day life. He acts as if I just got back from the trenches of World War 1. I tell him it sounds like he enjoyed life in as a Aristocratic Noble. Yet we still share the tab for beers.

Last thing I'll say: Marines are definitely the most offensive of the lot. I got some pretty dour looks when I said the local strip club lets you lick the Tuesday Night special's C-Section scars for a buck an inch. The only guys that laughed were the Marines and the Army dudes, but the Army dudes said "that's fucked up". The Marines counted their singles.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 5, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> On this subject, as I was getting out of the Corps, a Vet told me: "All service is commendable, but not equal"
> 
> Going to Grad school showed me that while that is true, the division lines are non-existent if not relatively faint. The division between the Intra-branch Officer Corps and the E-Dogs (a phrase I was enlightened to from a former Marine Officer) is a little deeper than the branch rivalry itself. What I found to be strange is, as Veterans, officers from one branch have little-to-no division with enlisted from a different branches, but the O-E divide within a branch have a bigger divide. Saying I was a grunt Marine Corporal to a former Army O-3 is met with "That's fucking awesome" where as saying the same thing to a former Marine O-3 is often met with "oh". That's not even a common thing though, because typically anyone who served is happy to find others that served. We are all just fundamentally different than the population at large, thus the lines of division are faint.
> 
> ...


Huh...A dollar seems kindof steep. At Mickey's the girls will motorboat you for a buck.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 7, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> Going to Grad school showed me that while that is true, the division lines are non-existent if not relatively faint. The division between the Intra-branch Officer Corps and the E-Dogs (a phrase I was enlightened to from a former Marine Officer) is a little deeper than the branch rivalry itself.



Along similar but different lines, when I took my last Police PT test, the large group immediately split between prior service and non-prior service, and then down by branch. The exception was the infantry guys. Both the Army and Marine infantry split from there branch group and hung out together and helped each other out through the test. Meaning? No idea, but an interesting observation.
Reed


----------



## Gunz (Feb 7, 2017)

reed11b said:


> Along similar but different lines, when I took my last Police PT test, the large group immediately split between prior service and non-prior service, and then down by branch. The exception was the infantry guys. Both the Army and Marine infantry split from there branch group and hung out together and helped each other out through the test. Meaning? No idea, but an interesting observation.
> Reed




The teamwork mentality is the same for trigger-pullers in both branches. We're trained to work together to lessen the odds of some of us dying.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's an example of teamwork:


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 7, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> On this subject, as I was getting out of the Corps, a Vet told me: "All service is commendable, but not equal"
> 
> Going to Grad school showed me that while that is true, the division lines are non-existent if not relatively faint. The division between the Intra-branch Officer Corps and the E-Dogs (a phrase I was enlightened to from a former Marine Officer) is a little deeper than the branch rivalry itself. What I found to be strange is, as Veterans, officers from one branch have little-to-no division with enlisted from a different branches, but the O-E divide within a branch have a bigger divide. Saying I was a grunt Marine Corporal to a former Army O-3 is met with "That's fucking awesome" where as saying the same thing to a former Marine O-3 is often met with "oh". That's not even a common thing though, because typically anyone who served is happy to find others that served. We are all just fundamentally different than the population at large, thus the lines of division are faint.
> 
> ...



Going E to O is almost as bad, even in the same branch.  The 'real' officers, you know, the ones who drink tea with their pinky fingers semi-extended, casted some very dubious and distrustful looks.


----------



## JohnBender (Feb 8, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Here's an example of teamwork:
> 
> View attachment 17981



I had to question whether that was a picture I took or not. Telling?



Devildoc said:


> Going E to O is almost as bad, even in the same branch.  The 'real' officers, you know, the ones who drink tea with their pinky fingers semi-extended, casted some very dubious and distrustful looks.



When we heard an Officer was a prior enlisted guy, we knew we were either in for pure hell or a pure bro. That being said, I found that just like anywhere else, Officer's are no different than the rest of the service: You take a 3 block section of New York City and you throw it in uniform - there is a little bit of everyone in there. Culture does change people, but it's a reflection of what's on the inside in many ways. 



reed11b said:


> Along similar but different lines, when I took my last Police PT test, the large group immediately split between prior service and non-prior service, and then down by branch. The exception was the infantry guys. Both the Army and Marine infantry split from there branch group and hung out together and helped each other out through the test. Meaning? No idea, but an interesting observation.
> Reed



I see that here too. There are many vets, but the ones that hang out for beers the most are: Me (E-Marine grunt), two Army Infantry Officers ( one being prior E-dog), the E-dog elite SF guy and the Army Log Officer who was prior E-Cav Scout. 

I'm sure someone has ssometing bad to say about Cav Scouts, but I have no fucking clue what they really are. It's like when I hear two Navy guys going in on Surface War vs Submarine War being better. Yeah, cool? But I just have blank stares cause I giveth not a shite.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 8, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> ...I'm sure someone has ssometing bad to say about Cav Scouts, but I have no fucking clue what they really are...




Just because.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 8, 2017)

Not only do inter service rivalries exist, it took a literal act of Congress to try to make them play nice with each other.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 8, 2017)

Marines traditionally have always like swabb...er, _sailors_...and have always gone out of our way to compliment them on their bell bottoms and jaunty little hats. Especially when enjoying iced beverages at the nearest slopchute.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 8, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> When we heard an Officer was a prior enlisted guy, we knew we were either in for pure hell or a pure bro. That being said, I found that just like anywhere else, Officer's are no different than the rest of the service: You take a 3 block section of New York City and you throw it in uniform - there is a little bit of everyone in there. Culture does change people, but it's a reflection of what's on the inside in many ways.



When I became an officer I had been a corpsman with the Marines for over a decade.  I had far more in common with E-dogs and grunts than "real" sailors who are haze gray and underway ("A ship?  What is 'a ship'?").  The caste system in Navy officerdom is different than the other branches, and far worse about enforcing rigid hierarchies.  As an enlisted man and as an officer I had the privilege to attend joint schools and being on joint deployments, and although three of the four branches have quirks in their officer corps (I never saw it in the AF), the Navy was the worse. 

When I was in officer school we had a Navy Chief and a Marine DI.  When we wore our service uniform the first time I omitted my ribbons and enlisted warfare device.  I did not have the Navy Cross, but I also did not want to draw undue attention to myself.  When they found out I was a Mustang, they made me read aloud the uniform reg about displaying ribbons and awards.  When I attached my bling and the DI saw my FMF device, it was on like Donkey Kong.  He rode me so hard I could not see straight, but at the end of the day I appreciated the lesson.  At the end of school he told me he did it because he knew I was better than the others (because I have been a corpsman) and I would set the example of putting out 100% yadda yadda yadda.  Anywho, just a small recollection.  I have a pic with me and the Gunny...if I can find it I will post it.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 8, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Marines traditionally have always like swabb...er, _sailors_...and have always gone out of our way to compliment them on their bell bottoms and jaunty little hats. Especially when enjoying iced beverages at the nearest slopchute.



"Bell bottoms."  You are dating yourself, Brother.... :)


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 8, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> "Bell bottoms."  You are dating yourself, Brother.... :)



'Tis the way of the world... Marines date themselves, Sailors date other dudes... Soldiers date women.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 8, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> 'Tis the way of the world... Marines date themselves, Sailors date other dudes... Soldiers date women.



Fuck if I didn't walk into that one mouth open.... 

Well played, Sir....well played...


----------



## JohnBender (Feb 18, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> When I became an officer I had been a corpsman with the Marines for over a decade.  I had far more in common with E-dogs and grunts than "real" sailors who are haze gray and underway ("A ship?  What is 'a ship'?").  The caste system in Navy officerdom is different than the other branches, and far worse about enforcing rigid hierarchies.  As an enlisted man and as an officer I had the privilege to attend joint schools and being on joint deployments, and although three of the four branches have quirks in their officer corps (I never saw it in the AF), the Navy was the worse.
> 
> When I was in officer school we had a Navy Chief and a Marine DI.  When we wore our service uniform the first time I omitted my ribbons and enlisted warfare device.  I did not have the Navy Cross, but I also did not want to draw undue attention to myself.  When they found out I was a Mustang, they made me read aloud the uniform reg about displaying ribbons and awards.  When I attached my bling and the DI saw my FMF device, it was on like Donkey Kong.  He rode me so hard I could not see straight, but at the end of the day I appreciated the lesson.  At the end of school he told me he did it because he knew I was better than the others (because I have been a corpsman) and I would set the example of putting out 100% yadda yadda yadda.  Anywho, just a small recollection.  I have a pic with me and the Gunny...if I can find it I will post it.



That's what I hear - that the US Navy is the last real Aristocracy of America. 

Oh man, I can imagine that he just lazered in on you like an Eagle spotting prey in the open. I always hear that priors going through anything tend to have it rougher, but because they are held to a higher standard and can usually meet or exceed it, so this sounds par for the course...Though I bet it was about as fun as eating a glass dipped dick, so I'm sure it was only a pride point afterwards haha! 



Devildoc said:


> Fuck if I didn't walk into that one mouth open....
> 
> Well played, Sir....well played...



Honestly, I'm surprised no one mentioned the "He rode me so hard I could not see straight" line. That, as a sailor, is _just asking for it._ You know, like...like most sailors do?


----------

